# Ryan's 3-style Algs



## Blindsighted (Sep 8, 2017)

Posting this mostly for Liam and Fabio D’Rose [and others  ].

Did you check the psych sheet for bld yet?

If you can’t find a cycle, look for its inverse.

Writing e.g. R ; [R, is shown for clarity,and the function of the cycle rather than canceling moves.



One other thing, if you find a bad cycle, please suggest a new one.


Spoiler: Corners UBL






Spoiler: Key



Buffer: UBL (A)
UBR = B
UFR = C
UFL = D
LUF = F
LFD = G
LBD = H
FUL = I
FUR = J
FDR = K
FDL = L
RUF = M
RUB = N
RDB = O
RDF = P
BUR = Q
BDL = S
BDR = T
DFL = U
DFR = V
DBR = W
DBL = X





Spoiler: B



C - [l’ ; [U, R' D2 R]] (9) or [R' D' R U2 ; [R' D R, U']]?!








Spoiler: Corners UBL






Spoiler: B



D - [U l’ ; [U, R' D2 R]] (11) OR [R D' R' U2 ; [R D R', U']]

F - [U R' ; [U2, R' D' R]] (11)

G - [U2 ; [R' D R, U’]] (9)

H - [U, R D' R'] (8)

I - [r ; [U R' U', r’]] = r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’ (8)

J - [R D ; [R D’ R', U]] or Mirror of BI

K - [D ; [U, R D R’]] (10)

L - [D' ; [U, R D' R']] or [U, R D2 R'] (8)

M - [U R ; [R D R', U2]] (11)

O - [U, R D R'] (8)

P - [U2 ; [R’ D’ R , U']] (9)

S - [D' ; [U, R D R']] (10) or [U2 ; [R’ D2 R, U']] (9)

T - [D ; [U, R D' R']] (10)

U - [r’ ; [D R’ D’, r2]] (9)

V - [R’ D R ; [U, R D' R']]

W - [D’ R’ D R ; [U, R D' R']] (15) OR[D’ ; [R2, D’ r2 U]] (9) or [U, R D' R' U R' D R]

X - [R' U' D R ; [D', R U' R']] or [D2 ; [R2, D’ r2 U]] (9) OR[D r’ ; [D R’ D’, r2]] (11)






Spoiler: C



D - [R' D’ ; [U’, R' D R]] (13)





Spoiler: C



F - [R' D' U' R U; [R' D R, U2]] or [F ; [R' D' R, U2]]

G - [U2, R' D R] (8)

H - [U ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (9)

I - [ l' ; [R' D2 R, U2]] (9)

K - [D’ ; [U2, R' D R]] (10)

L - [U D' ; [R D' R’, U2]] (9)

N - [R' U D R ; [D', R U' R']] or [R D R’ ; [U2, R’ D2 R]] (13)

O - [U ; [R D R’, U2]] (9)

P - [U2, R' D' R] (8)

Q - [R' D’ ; [U2, R' D R]] (12)

S - [U2, R' D2 R] (8)

T - [D’ U ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (11)

U - [(R D R’) D’ U ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (14) or [R D R U' R2' ; [U', R' D' R]]

V - [R' D R U' R D' R', U2] or [R’ D R D ;[R’ U R, D2]] (15) OR[D R D’ R’ ; [U2, R’ D R]] (15)

W - [R D’ R’ ; [U2, R’ D R]] (15)

X - [(R’ D’) R D ; [R U2 R’, D’]] (13) (last move as R3') or [R' U D R' ; [R' D R, U]] for inverse?!







Spoiler: D



G - [U2 ; [R’ D R, U]] (9)





Spoiler: D



H - [U ; [R D’ R’, U]] (9)

J - [l’ U ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (11) OR[R2 D U ; [R D’ R’, U]]

K - [D’ U2 ; [R’ D R, U]] (11) Ishaan

L - [U' D ; [R' D' R, U']]

M - [F, l U' l'] executed as (regrip L hand not R hand) "X' " D R U' R' D' R U l'

N - [R U ; [R D R’, U]] (11) or like MD from the back

O - [U ; [R D R’, U]] (9)

P - [U2 ; [R’ D’ R, U]] (9)

Q - [l U ; [R’ D R, U2]] (10)

S - [U2 ; [R’ D2 R, U]] (9)

T - [D U ; [R D’ R’, U]] (11)

U - [U r ; [U R’ U’, r2’]] (9)

V - [R’ D U ; [R D’ R’, U]] (13)

W - [R D’ R' U2 ; [R’ D R, U]] (15) or

X - [D2 R' D U ; [R D’ R’, U]] (15) or [D’ R D’ U2 ; [R’ D R, U]] (15)







Spoiler: F



G - [U’ R U’ ; [R' D R, U2]] (13)





Spoiler: F



H - [U’ R ; [U2, R D R']] (11)

J - [U' R ; [U2, R D R']] (11)

K - [U R’ U’ ; [R D R', U2]] (13)

L - [U R ; [U2, R D2 R’]] (13)

M - [U R' F ; [U2, R' D' R]] (14)

N - [U R' D’ ; [R' D R, U2]] (14)

O - [U D’ R’ U’ ; [R D R', U2]] (15)

P –[U R U' R3' ; [D', R U' R']]

Q -[R' F ; [U2, R' D' R]] (12)

S - [U R’ U’ ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (13)

T - [U’ D R ; [U2, R D' R']] (13)

U - [U R’ ; [R’ D R, U2]] (11)

V - [U D’ R’ ; [R’ D R, U2]] (13)

W - [R U R’ U’ ; [R D R', U2]] (15)

X - [U R’ ; [R’ D2 R, U2]] (11)





Spoiler: G



H- [D R U D’ ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (14)





Spoiler: G



I - [U2 R' U ;[D, R U' R']] Ishaan or [U’ R2 D ; [R U R’, D2]] (13)

J - [R U ; [R' D R, U]] (11)

K - [D, R U2 R'] (8)

M - [U’ R’ ; [R’ D R, U’]] (11)

N - [D R U ; [R D R’, U2]]

O - [D ; [R U2 R', D2]] (9)

P - [R’ D ; [R U2 R’, D2]] (11)

Q - [R2 ; [D, R U2 R']] (9)

S - [D ; [R U2 R', D]] (9)

T - [R' U ; [R' D R, U]] (11)

V - [R2 U ; [R' D R, U]] (11)

W - [R ; [D, R U2 R']] (9)

X - [D’ R ; [D2, R U2 R’]] (11)






Spoiler: H



I - [F R ; [R D' R', U]] (11) or [U R U ; R' U' R, D']] (13)





Spoiler: H



J - [R U ; [R' D R, U]] (11)

K - [R U' ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (11) or [D' R' U; [U, R' D R]] (13) (I might use for inverse)

L - [D' ; [R' U R, D2]] (9) or [L U L', D'] (8) (I sometimes use for inverse)

M - [R' D' ; [R' U R, D2]] (11)

N - [R2 D' ; [R' U R, D2]] (11)

O - [R D' ; [R' U R, D2]] (11)

P - [D' ; [R' U R, D2]] (9)

Q - [R' U' ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (11)

T - [D', R' U R] (8)

U - [D R' ; [D2, R' U R]] (11)

V - [R' ; [D', R' U R] (9)

W - [R2 U' ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (9)







Spoiler: I



J – [L, U’ R’ U] (8)





Spoiler: I



K - [F’ R ; [R D2 R’, U]] (11) or [U R2 U ; [R' D' R, U]] (13)

L - [U' R' U' ; [R U R', D]] (Jeff Park)

M - [U’ R’ ; [R’ D’ R, U’]] (11)

N - [U R U', L'] (8) OR ( [R U R ; [R U2 R', D]] )

O - [U R ; [R U2 R', D]] (8)

P - [L, U' R U] (8)

Q - [l ; [R D2 R’, U2 ]] (9)

S - [U D’ R ; [R U2 R’, D’]] (13)

T - [U R' U' , L'] (8)

U - [U’ D R' ; [D , R' U2 R]] (13)

V - [U’ R' ; [D , R' U2 R]] (11) or [U R2 U' , L'] (8)

W - [U’ D’ R' ; [D , R' U2 R]] (13) or [U’ R2 U’ ; [R D R’, U’]] (13) or X and 8 mover

X - [U R2 D’ ; [R’ U R, D2]] (13)






Spoiler: J



K - [ D’ R U ; [U, R' D R]] (13)





Spoiler: J



L - [R ; [U, R D2 R’]] (9)

N - [R ; [U, R D R']] (9)

O - [R U2 ; [R’ D’ R, U']] (11)

P - [D2 R ; [U, R D’ R’]] (10)

Q -[F D’ R’ ;[R’ D R, U2]] or maybe R U R2’ D R2 D’ R2’ U’ R2 D R2’ D’ R or
[R D’ R’ D R ; [U, R D' R']] (17)

S - [D R U2 ; [R’ D R, U’]] (13) (Can be done as a 11 mover, this way is less QTM)

T - [D R ; [U, R D' R']] (11)

U - [U R’ ; [R’ D R, U’]] (9)

V - [U D’ R’ ; [R’ D R, U’]] (13)

W – [U' R ; [D', R U' R’]] (11)

X - [U R’ ; [R’ D2 R, U’]] (11)






Spoiler: K



L - [R U ; [R D2 R’, U2]] (11)





Spoiler: K



M - [D’ U’ R’ ; [R’ D R, U’]] (13)

N – [R U ; [R D R’, U2]]

O - [R U2 R', D'] (8) or [U ;[D, R' U'R]]

Q - [D’ R2 ; [D, R U2 R']] (11)

S - [R U2 R', D2] (8)

T - [D R D ; [R’ U R, D2]] (13)

U - [U R’ U D’ ; [R U R’, D2]] (15)

W - [R D’ ; [U2, R' D R]] (12)

X - [D’ R ; [D’, R U2 R’]] (11)







Spoiler: L



M - [R’ D2 ; [R’ U R, D']] (11)





Spoiler: L



N - [R2 D2 ; [R’ U R, D']] (11)

O - [R D2 ; [R’ U R, D']] (11)

P - [D2 ; [R’ U R, D']] (9)

Q - [D’ R’ U’ ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (13)

S - [D’ R D ; [R’ U R, D2]] (13)

T - [D2, R' U R] (8)

V - [R' ; [D2, R' U R]] (9)

W - [D’ R’ ; [D', R' U R]] (11)

X -[D2 R' D ;[U, R D' R']] or [[D’ R2 U’ ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (13)







Spoiler: M



N - [R, U' L' U] (8)





Spoiler: M



O – [U R ; [R U’ R’, D’]] (11)

P - [D R’ U ; [R’ D’ R, U]] (13)

Q - [R2 ; [D' , R U2 R']] (9)

S - [U’ R’ ; [U’, R’ D2 R]] (11)

T - [R’ U ; [R D’ R’, U]] (11)

U - [D R’ ; [D, R’ U R]] (11)

V - [R’ ; [D, R’ U R]] (9)

W - [R2 U' ; [R D R’, U2]] (11)

X - [U2 R2 ; [D' R' D, U]] (11)






Spoiler: N



O - [U' L' U , R'] (8)





Spoiler: N



P - [U' L' U , R2] (8)

S - [L , U R U'] (8)

T - [R' U R ; [U2, R D R']] (13)

U – [D2 R2 ; [U2, R' D' R]] (11) or [U R U' , L2] (8)

V - [R2 U ; [R D’ R’, U]] (11)

W - [R ; [D' , R U2 R']] (9)

X - [D’ R ; [D' , R U2 R']] (11) or D' R and the other way to do OK






Spoiler: O



P - [R D R’ U2 ; [R’ D’ R , U']] (8)





Spoiler: O



Q - [D R’ ; [R’ D2 R, U2]] (11)

S - [D' ; [R U2 R' , D']] (9)

U - [U R2’ ; [D, R U’ R’]] (11)

V - [R2' U R ; [U2, R D R']] (13)

X - [U R2’ ; [D2, R U’ R’]] (11)






Spoiler: P



Q - [R’ U’ ; [R D R’, U2]] (11)





Spoiler: P



S - [R’ D’ ; R U2 R’, D’] (11)

T - [D, R' U R] (8)

U - [D R D’, r2] (8)

W – [R D' R2' D' ; [R U2 R', D2]] (15) or R U2 R U’ R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F’ R U’ R' or
[D' R': [R' U R, D2]]

X - [D2 R’ ; [D', R' U R]] (11)






Spoiler: Q



S - [R' ; [U2 , R' D2 R]] (9)





Spoiler: Q



T - [D R' U ; [R D' R', U2]] (13)

U - [D R' D U ; [R D' R', U2]] (15)

V - [R' D U ; [R D' R', U2]] (10)

W - [D' R' D U ; [R D' R', U2]](10) or [R2 D' ; [R' D R, U2]] (12)

X - [U2 R ; [R D' R', U2]] (11)







Spoiler: S



T - [U R' U', L] (8)

U - [U D' R' ; [R' D2 R , U]] (9)

V - [D’ U R2’ ; [D, R U’ R’]] (13) or [U R2 U' , L] (8)

W - [R ; [D2 , R U2 R']] (9)







Spoiler: T



U - [D R' ; [D', R' U R] (11)

V - [R' D ; [U, R D' R']] (12)

X - [Per special R' U B2 U' R U R' B2 R U' ] (13)







Spoiler: U



W - [D' R U R' ; [U', R' D2 R]] (15)

X - [D R U R' ; [R' D R, U']] (15)







Spoiler: V



U - [R U R' ; [R' D R, U']] (13)





Spoiler: V



W - [D' R U R' ; [U', R' D R]] (15)

X - [R U R' ; [R' D2 R, U']] (13)







Spoiler: W



X - The inverse of D' [B2, D R' D' R]













Spoiler: Edges DF



Coming Soon...


Spoiler: A



A
B-[M2', U R U'] executed as R' r2 U R' U' R' r M' U R U' R








Spoiler: Edges DF






Spoiler: A



C-[M', U2]

D- U' D R' U' R U R U R U' R' D'

E- [l' ; [U L U', M2']] executed as l' U L U' r [M' R'] U L' U' [L M']

F-[U' r' E r U ;[M', U2]]

G-[U' ;[S', L' F L]] First U', Right Hand index push

H-[M2', u R' u'] M2 as R' r M'

I- [U' ; [S, R' F' R]]

J-[M2, U R U'] M2 as r R' M'

L-[M2, U' L' U] M2 as R' r M'

M-r U' R' U R' r M' U' R U R' M'

N- [M' ; [U' R' U, m2]] m2 literally means to do a M2' but backwards

O-[U ; [S, R F R']] First U, Left Hand index push

P-[M'; [U' R U, M2']] M2 as R' r M'

[Q- U (M'U)3x MU (M'U)3x M]

R-[M2, U' L U] M2 as R' r M'

S-[D ; r D r', S]]

T-[M2, U R' U'] M2 as r R' M'

V-[M2, U R2 U'] M2 as r R' M'

W-[M2; [U2, M']] executed as M2U2M'U2M'

X-[M2, U' L2 U] M2 as R' r M'










Spoiler: B



B
A-[R ; [U R' U', M2]] executed as R U R' U' R' r M' U R U' R2' r M'





Spoiler: B



C-[M U2 M, U']

D-[U' ; [M', U2]]

E-[S', L' F L]

F-[L' S' L, F]

G-[U2 ; [S', L' F L]]

H-[L ; [S', L' F L]

I-[r ; [U R' U', M']] executed as r U R' U' M' U R U' r2' R

J-[U' M2 U, R] M2 as R' r M'

L-[D R' ; [E, R2]

[M-(M'U)3x MU (M'U)3x MU]

N-[f' R ; [S, R2']]

O-[S, R F R']

P-[r U2 ; [r' S' r, U']]

Q-[M ; [(M U' M' U')2x]]

R-[D R ; [E', R2]
S-
T-[U' M2 U, R'] M2 as R' r M'
V-















Spoiler: UFR



Coming soon... Really rough right now
Going in alphabetical order but let me know if you want something else first


Spoiler: UBL A



UBR B- R' B' R: U', R D R'








Spoiler: UFR






Spoiler: UBR B



D R F R': R' D' R, U
LUB J R: U, R D R'
LUF F R': U', R' D' R
G 8
H
E 9
K 10
L 10
O 8
P 8
M 9
S 10
T 10
C R F': R' U' R, D
V 7 move ins
W 7 move ins
Z R' B: D', R U R'





Spoiler: DFL C



J R U R D2 inv D' first
F U' R' U
H UD L': F2, L U' L' U
E R U'D
K R: F2, R' U R U'
N U' 9
O U' 9
P R D R'
R R' U
MU'
S l UD'
T D'
V UD: F2, D' R' D R
W RU'R D2
Z F2, rDr'









[/SPOILER]


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 8, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> Spoiler: H H - [D R U ; [R D2 R’, U2]] (13) ‘or’ [D R U D’ ; [R D’ R’, U2]] (14)
> 
> I - [U’ R2 D ; [R U R’, D2]] (13)
> 
> ...



don't these belong in G?


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 8, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> don't these belong in G?


oops i just fixed it.


----------



## rezaqorbani (Sep 20, 2017)

(H K) [D' R' U; [U, R' D R]]
(P W) [D' R': [R' U R, D2]]
Diego Meneghetti


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 1, 2017)

rezaqorbani said:


> (H K) [D' R' U; [U, R' D R]]
> (P W) [D' R': [R' U R, D2]]
> Diego Meneghetti


I just added them. I wish there was a alg.db for 3-style.
I also added and fixed some algs.


----------



## theawesomecuber (Oct 1, 2017)

Blindsighted said:


> I wish there was a alg.db for 3-style.



Someone should really go ahead and make a database for blind solving. Not only could you have cycles, but parity algs, letter pairs, and I'm sure a lot more. This would be a great resource for everyone, both new and experienced.


----------



## Blindsighted (Oct 2, 2017)

I think Tim Wong and Roman have a website of lists but not organized in a nice way...
(in terms of alg.db)
But making a site like that would be ridiculously hard to make and maintain because of the number of cases and all the different buffers that should be included  
Plus all the other stuff.


----------



## h2f (Oct 2, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> Someone should really go ahead and make a database for blind solving. Not only could you have cycles, but parity algs, letter pairs, and I'm sure a lot more. This would be a great resource for everyone, both new and experienced.



http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/

and the main page: http://bestsiteever.ru/

In apps you can get letter pairs.


----------



## theawesomecuber (Oct 2, 2017)

h2f said:


> http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/
> 
> and the main page: http://bestsiteever.ru/
> 
> In apps you can get letter pairs.


I already know about those, and while this is helpful, this is not at all what I had in mind as a BLD database. For one thing, the letter pair tool looks up a dictionary, which is helpful for coming up with some words for some letter pairs, but what would be more helpful is if you could search up a letter pair and see a table with people, objects, actions, adjectives, anything imaginative that people attach to that letter pair. For the cycles, it would be helpful to see all the "algs" people use for a cycle on one page, instead of having to have like 10 spreadsheets open if you want to look at them all.

Someone should probably make a separate thread if the discussion continues, though I don't think we have the web developers willing to work on something like this.


----------



## h2f (Oct 2, 2017)

theawesomecuber said:


> a table with people, objects, actions, adjectives, anything imaginative that people attach to that letter pair.



I think Tom Nelson has started this with a help of many people. I cant find it now.


----------

